

Large Hadron Collider status page - JCThoughtscream
http://op-webtools.web.cern.ch/op-webtools/Vistar/vistars.php?usr=LHC3

======
JCThoughtscream
Relevance of the link: I've been informed by a contact that collisions have
been planned for this weekend. May have already happened. ...appears not to be
happening right now, though.

